# whats good every1



## jungerkrieger (Sep 26, 2010)

ok a little about me im 25 i started wrestling my 7th grade high in middle school and continued with it till 12th and in 12th i switched to muay thai and every since then i been doing muay thai and going to college ive been interested in getting in the ring but havent had a chance with all that im been doing school work etc at my previous college i took a capoeria class which was a sememster long but as every1 knows you cant master an art in a couple months however it did show me alot about the history and some of the basic moves the culture the music the instruments the language all of that was a great expiernce! i loved it i got a taste of escrima/arnis kali sticks from this mantis gym that was down the road from my apt and i only learned the basic striking form and a few disarms and of course im going to be madly addicted to that given the fact that my previous training has been in unarmed martial arts! so overall id have stay my area is muay thai and wrestly but im so interesting in the others that any1 that wants to share with me any information id gladly welcome i live in a small town in nc where theres not many ppl to confer with about martial arts and i have this undying thirst for information and ppl to confer with so i really hope that this isnt a dead forum!


----------



## zDom (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice to meet you! Welcome to MT.

My name is Scott. I like paragraph breaks, punctuation and capital letters and think these things are good 

If you don't, that's fine, too. But I believe your posts will be much easier to read and, therefore, read by more people if you incorporate them.

Again, nice to meet you


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome!  You may find it is easier for others to understand what you have to say if you take the time to use appropriate punctuation, upper and lower case letters, and perhaps a paragraph break or two.

Not trying to give you a hard time, just thought I might mention it.  Hope you enjoy yourself here!


----------



## Athelus (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome to MT, it most certainly isn't a dead forum. Always plenty of conversations going on to keep you interested in all manner of things.

Enjoy your stay here 

~Stewart


----------



## jungerkrieger (Sep 27, 2010)

You guys are eaxctly right! It would definitely be alot easier to understand where I am coming from, if I use proper punctuation and grammar. However, unlike a school boy's narrarative essay, I prefer to flair up my writings by writing they way I talk!

therefore I write like this cuz I pronouce cause like cuz n "and" like "n" n so on n so on plus we all speak english right? N I know you guys dnt really talk like you  write! ur so lucky it autocorrect when I write "u" lol


----------



## Mark Jordan (Sep 28, 2010)

That's better, Jungerkrieger!

Welcome to the Forum!  You'll learn a lot from here and writing properly is just the start.... 

See you around!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard, and enjoy.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome and remember you will probaly get alot more responses if you write so all will undertand. 

*Imeanyoudowantpeopletounderstandwhatyouaresayingright.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 28, 2010)

jungerkrieger said:


> You guys are eaxctly right! It would definitely be alot easier to understand where I am coming from, if I use proper punctuation and grammar. However, unlike a school boy's narrarative essay, I prefer to flair up my writings by writing they way I talk!
> 
> therefore I write like this cuz I pronouce cause like cuz n "and" like "n" n so on n so on plus we all speak english right? N I know you guys dnt really talk like you  write! ur so lucky it autocorrect when I write "u" lol



Actually, there are a lot of MT members for whom English is not their first language.  Most can make themselves understood reasonably well, but colloquialisms, slang, abbreviations, and l33t sp33k can leave them in the dust. This is not Twitter, you can use full sentences here.  For the sake of everyone's understanding, consider speaking clearly.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to MT

I'm old and a bit curmudgeonly. I also like punctuation and I do not like web short hand

I do speak English but over half of my family does not and many on MT do not list English as their first language

But to stay in the spirit of things here is something by Mark Twain



> A plan for the improvement of spelling in the English language By Mark Twain
> 
> For example, in Year 1 that useless letter "c" would be dropped to be replased either by "k" or "s", and likewise "x" would no longer be part of the alphabet. The only kase in which "c" would be retained would be the "ch" formation, which will be dealt with later. Year 2 might reform "w" spelling, so that "which" and "one" would take the same konsonant, wile Year 3 might well abolish "y" replasing it with "i" and iear 4 might fiks the "g/j" anomali wonse and for all.
> 
> ...


----------



## clfsean (Sep 28, 2010)

And this one's been to college... at least for capoeria.


----------



## jungerkrieger (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok! point made. I love that Mark Twain mess! Haha... yes, I have been to college, and i'm still in college.  Actually, English is my strongest subject.  I am excellent at spelling, reading, and writing.  However, I do have a slight problem with laziness, and wanting to take shortcuts.  I can write a grammatically correct, and very understandable, paper.  On the contrary, why is all this extra nonsense necessary on a web forum!!!! ughhh jashdfklwhe (<<display of frustration!!).  Seriously, if i leave punctuation out you can still read my words.  As you read it, you get a sense of my feelings, and mood when I wrote it, because of the context in which i chose my words! You can tell I like run-on sentences, right? Patience has never been one my strengths, so im going to switch the subject!
            I am on this forum to learn more about Muay Thai, and to get pointers in strengthening my core and my lower back.  My problem is that I have been practicing Muay Thai for 6 years without a belt system, and so I don't know what level I am at! My teacher is a sensei in Kenpo, and so didn't use the belt sytem with me, because I wasn't learning Kenpo! ok you guys are going to have to bear with me this grammar and punctuation thing is getting way too tedious!!!! ugh i will try to spell things out for you but the punctuation has to go for the most part i will leave the basic stuff in! ok so yea anyways i have more then just that, also i dnt have anyone else to train with except my teacher. Thats not bad or anything, but its hard on my motivation and dedication outside of working with him and so i dont do much if any shadowboxing or bag work or conditioning unless i get in the mood or am mad yes i meant mad as in angry (i started wrestling and martial arts for anger management, plus ive always loved to fight as a little kid) so any bit of info you guys have to offer or if you just want advice or whatever i would be glad to talk to u about it i cant seem to get enough of watching phillipino arts i lovbe that stuff! so anyone who knows anything about them and can educate me about the differences in kali/escrima/arnis then please let me know cuz i have looked this up everywhere and always get a different ans maybe theres no answer for me and so then how do u decide which style to practice if you cant differentiate between them?​


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2010)

jungerkrieger said:


> However, I do have a slight problem with laziness, and wanting to take shortcuts.



So because you're lazy, I have to work hard to understand what you're trying to say?  That's rude.



> Seriously, if i leave punctuation out you can still read my words.  As you read it, you get a sense of my feelings, and mood when I wrote it, because of the context in which i chose my words! You can tell I like run-on sentences, right? Patience has never been one my strengths, so im going to switch the subject!



I can still read your words if I wish to go to the extra trouble of deciphering your meaning.  English is imprecise enough already; it is very easy to misunderstand someone on a written forum or via email for that very reason.  Use of jargon, poor or no punctuation, and abrupt changes in subject matter don't make that easier.

What you're essentially saying is that you cannot be bothered to communicate with me in the normal manner; instead you wish me to decipher your gibberish because you admittedly are too lazy to do so yourself.  My answer is, no, I won't do that.  So have a nice day, and goodbye.


----------



## zDom (Sep 29, 2010)

For what it's worth, I find that even with perfect spelling and flawless grammar, if it is a wall of text, I stop reading after about the first two sentences.

It simply isn't worth the strain on my eyes and brain.


----------



## jungerkrieger (Sep 29, 2010)

no matter how i write 

or what i write

*i dont speak jibberish*


----------



## bribrius (Sep 29, 2010)

jungerkrieger said:


> Ok! point made. I love that Mark Twain mess! Haha... yes, I have been to college, and i'm still in college. Actually, English is my strongest subject. I am excellent at spelling, reading, and writing. However, I do have a slight problem with laziness, and wanting to take shortcuts. I can write a grammatically correct, and very understandable, paper. On the contrary, why is all this extra nonsense necessary on a web forum!!!! ughhh jashdfklwhe (<<display of frustration!!). Seriously, if i leave punctuation out you can still read my words. As you read it, you get a sense of my feelings, and mood when I wrote it, because of the context in which i chose my words! You can tell I like run-on sentences, right? Patience has never been one my strengths, so im going to switch the subject!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people use/interchange them as they are one. But technically they are not.

kali is considered closer to the original, and more complex. (kali from kalis means blade). The blade art but actually covers everything. Arnis and escrima are simplified versions. Having as much to do with locations north, south, central and taught on a less involved level to serve a defense or war purpose. The term escrima coming from spanish and invasion. 

People interchange them because in the u.s. they have gained near the same meaning. You will for instance, not just being doing hand, or sticks in a u.s. escrima form but probably be doing blades as well. Hand is usually the last learned. where as the older kali encompassed eleven or twelve areas of combat, all weapons, hand, arnis and escrima were simplifed versions. 

Another oddity is in the u.s. the term kali is quite common (my understanding it is closest to the full art) but in the u.s it is usually used to complement a primary art and not taught to completion. So the u.s. meaning and the original meaning are not quite the same. The term kali is also more popular in the u.s. Escrima being the term used most often there. Most equate kali or arnis to sticks and weapons fighting only. The actual art is a full art encompassing all methods of fighting. Modern arnis someone here can comment on. I believe there are instructors on site. I believe this also to be a shortened version as arnis is by most.

Since they have used the terms so liberally, i would suggest talking to your potential instructor and asking him if he or she covers the twelve areas and is offering the complete art or a less complex, adapted version. I think you will find most may not do trajectory weapons, throwing weapons, healing and spiritual. stick and hand and blade are common. I had a traditional instructor that seemed to encompass all and even has healing arts. But i have not known another. The reason you probably cant get a straight answer is the way the words have been redefined, incorrectly in some ways. Ask the potential instructor specifically what areas his program covers. There are also different variations and systems within it. For example cabales serrada escrima. somthing else to consider.

floro villabrille-someone worth reading about...http://www.villabrillelargusakali.com/?page_id=154


----------



## jungerkrieger (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks that was very helpful 

since im so hard to understand thank you for taking the time to decipher my "lazy english" haha


----------



## MasterWright (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to MT. I am sure you will find everything you are looking for in here.


----------

